

Apple v Google - miraj
http://moreintelligentlife.com/content/ideas/robert-lane-greene/apple-v-google

======
jey
> _while leaving the running of the company day-to-day to Schmidt, a suit-and-
> tie CEO_

It's funny that they make it sound like Schmidt isn't also the guy who wrote
lex.

------
vijaydev
<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html> \- Please don't use all caps
titles.

------
kainhighwind
How can someone write so much about this rivalry and say nothing interesting?

My advice if you haven't read the article -- skip it.

------
ankimal
Its more of a history lesson with some highlights. A good recap of the last
few years as well.

------
Qz
> _and rubbish lingers safely unseen on the fourth page of results._

Has the author _used_ google lately? I'm lucky if half the time there's no
rubbish on the first page of results.

------
protez
Does the author discuss pros and cons of Google Wave? Pretty insightful. Why
doesn't he cover Apple Newton likewise?

~~~
abrahamsen
The author is clearly focused on recent history. Newton was canceled before
Google was incorporated, and right after Steve Jobs became CEO.

~~~
ergo98
XServ? Apple TV that has iterated through various terrible iterations? Ping?

The article is yet another Apple love-in. The comparison is "viewing one
company with a critical eye, and the other with rose coloured glasses."

------
brudgers
> _"Apple was David aiming his catapult at Microsoft"_

T'was a hammer aimed at IBM.

------
J3L2404
Single Page:

[http://moreintelligentlife.com/content/ideas/robert-lane-
gre...](http://moreintelligentlife.com/content/ideas/robert-lane-greene/apple-
v-google?page=full)

